# Lawn Care Needed



## steamin53 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm in need of a new lawn care person to service my property in Bayou Grande Villas off Gulf Beach Highway near the American Legion Post.

Please shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Steaming, did you find anyone? I'm off gulf beach and Fairfield and need someone. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

John Micheal
R&R Services
lives 1/2 mile from there.
Great guy with an outstanding crew
850-380-5510


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I realize these are from last summer but if anyone is still in need I have started a small lawn service. No contract and free quotes.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hopin4aboat said:


> I realize these are from last summer but if anyone is still in need I have started a small lawn service. No contract and free quotes.


You should start your own thread, as one of the guys we used last year is not longer in Biz, Clayton Barnes


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

What happened to Clayton? Phone inbox is full, website is gone. Hope he is OK!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Flounderpounder said:


> What happened to Clayton? Phone inbox is full, website is gone. Hope he is OK!


Clayton is good, he just stopped doing Lawn Care, and is about to place his equipment for sale.

He was doing Lawn Care while going to school after Military Separation.

I hit him up about two months ago, and learned he went on to other ways to earn money.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

He is in another type business venture. No more lawn service, unless I ask. LOL


----------

